
SpaceX’s Plan to Reach Mars by 2018 Is Actually Not That Crazy - colincarter41
http://www.wired.com/2016/04/spacexs-plan-reach-mars-2018-actually-not-crazy/
======
brudgers
Credit to _Wired_ for having said the same thing three years ago when the Mars
Foundation first pushed the idea: [http://www.wired.com/2013/02/inspiration-
mars-foundation/](http://www.wired.com/2013/02/inspiration-mars-foundation/)

